

The Internet’s Infrastructure Needs a Revamp. Or At Least, Browsers Do. - arthritix
http://www.squealingrat.org/word/internet-revamp/

======
arthritix
think it will ever happen?

~~~
wmf
Probably not; the complexity would be pretty enormous.

~~~
arthritix
even for simple webpages? how does google cache pull it off?

